# Ninjutsu vs Kali



## dark_hadou (Jul 18, 2006)

im curious as to wat style would win, i kno that Sayoc Kali and Pekiti Tirsia Kali is taught to special forces around the world, i hav limited knowledge of Ninjutsu, i kno that ninjutsu is old 500yrs old, and kali is almost as old, i kno that most japanese styles are reactive arts, while kali is proactive, i believe that kali would hav the initial advantage being first to strike, the strikes of kali would differ from what ninjutsu is used to train, in that ninjutsu was used to defeat samurai, i kno that ninjutsu has many weapons styles in it, but im talking about knife, or bolos vs katana, or how bout filipino stick vs hambo/jo staff ?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 18, 2006)

dark_hadou said:
			
		

> im curious as to wat style would win, i kno that Sayoc Kali and Pekiti Tirsia Kali is taught to special forces around the world, i hav limited knowledge of Ninjutsu, i kno that ninjutsu is old 500yrs old, and kali is almost as old, i kno that most japanese styles are reactive arts, while kali is proactive, i believe that kali would hav the initial advantage being first to strike, the strikes of kali would differ from what ninjutsu is used to train, in that ninjutsu was used to defeat samurai, i kno that ninjutsu has many weapons styles in it, but im talking about knife, or bolos vs katana, or how bout filipino stick vs hambo/jo staff ?



I fink dat your post iz hard to reed cuz you iz missin lotz uf letterz.


----------



## dark_hadou (Jul 18, 2006)

leterz ?


----------



## dark_hadou (Jul 18, 2006)

heres a link to what im talking about near the end of the video clip, stick vs bokken sword


----------



## ginshun (Jul 18, 2006)

Style vs. Style arguments are all acedemic. and stupid.

The practitioner with better training who was in better shape physically would be the winner. End of story.  Regaurdless of style.

Now, if you are talking modern training, I think most Kali guys train harder and more realisticlaly than most ninjutsu guys, so I would tend to favor the eskrimador, but that is just my personal opion on how the average person in each art trains.  I really comes down to the individuals fighting.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

dark_hadou said:
			
		

> i hav limited knowledge of Ninjutsu


You won't get any disagreement from me.  I am sorry for being short, but this sort of stuff is simply baiting a pointless and irrelavent arguement.


----------



## Monadnock (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone hear the toilet flushing? That's the sound of this thread already going down...


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

Pointless and rather trollish, so it's getting closed. Besides, everyone knows the kali practitioner would catch a shuriken in the eye from 100 yards... :uhyeah:


----------

